

How to Lead Without Saying a Word  - derekc
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/05/how_to_lead_without_saying_a_w.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+harvardbusiness+(HBR.org)

======
tjmaxal
Seems like pretty straight forward stuff, be approachable, listen to others
first, don't be a hot head.

